# Fatmodul tot?



## nepo (28. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt ja schon länger keine Hardtails mehr von Fatmodul. Die Tourenfullys sind auch langsam verschwunden.
Erst im März hatte ich den Eindruck, dass alles gut aussieht: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ant-2014.678793/

Vor Ort wurde mir aber gesagt, dass man doch einen 650B Rahmen entwickelt hat, aber der Markt für eine Einführung zu hart geworden wäre. Die alten Ant Rahmen werden gerade für 699 Euro rausgehauen. Sieht nicht gut aus für Fatmodul :-(


----------



## Kingpin78 (3. November 2014)

Hatte mich mal mal für das sogenannte Fatmodul Enduro Hardtail interessiert (Enduro wohl eher nicht, 
aber ein schönes Trailbike hätte man damit wohl aufbauen können). Wurde hier vor langer Zeit ja mal 
als Protoyp vorgestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatmodul-enduro-hardtail-prototyp-fahrbericht.521058/

Habe leider auf meine 3 Emailanfragen nie eine Antwort erhalten. Angerufen habe ich auch, aber da 
konnte man mir auch nicht weiter helfen. Der eine Mitarbeiter wusste von nichts und sein Kollege 
meinte, dass es sich noch in der Entwicklung befindet. Naja - 2011 vorgestellt und ich hab Anfang 
und Mitte letzen Jahres (also 2013) mal nachgefragt. Ich denke da kommt nichts mehr. 


Gruß Kingpin78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwalli (21. März 2015)

seit kurzen keine Internetseite mehr nur noch über Alpha-Bikes


----------



## michback83 (22. März 2015)

Sehr schade. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr noch ein Ant geholt. Ich bin bis heute sehr von dem Bike angetan und absolut begeistert. Selten zuvor habe ich ein solch durchdachtes Bike mit so viel liebe zum Detail gesehen. 
Sehr, sehr schade


----------



## 4mate (22. März 2015)

Gestorben durch Namenskollision mit den vermaledeiten Fatbikes


----------

